# Country Sunrise



## cowboyron (Nov 3, 2004)

Got this on the way to work this mornning. It was a beautiful sunrise............would have been a better pic with out the powerlines in there. I didn't even notice til I pulled them up on the puter.


----------



## pendy (Nov 3, 2004)

*Beautiful Sunrise*

Sure wish I was there


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 4, 2004)

Beautiful picture.

One from the deer stand


----------



## nchunter (Nov 4, 2004)

nice pics man!


----------



## HT2 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Cowboy!!!!!!!!*

SWEET PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a Florida sunset to me.....


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 5, 2004)

HT2, that was a Fl. sunrise they all look about the same just on different sides of the peninsula    I called it a country sunrise because there where cows grazing in a pasture but the camera picked up the lite from the sun and blacked out the cows. All in all it was still a beautiful sunrise needed to be there to appreciate the full beauty of it.


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Nice pic's Y'all*

Thanks for sharing  

leo


----------

